# wooo.....my ''wild'' unbacked stallion



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

Just thought I would share some photos of my stallion 'Harley' we took today....no hes not sedated..just VERY laid back...and a really sweetie...after photos, he just went back to sleep.....and he does have a mare in the paddock with him!!.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

awww! 

he is so amazingly cute!

i want a horse


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

wow what a gorgouse lad i want him please :thumbup1:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

what a gorgeous boy he is :001_wub:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

He's stunning!! We have a 'wild stallion' at our yard too..he's so 'wild' a 10 year old kid hacks him out and he lives with a tiny shetland (who bullies him!!!:001_huh


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

aww...Harley is the same...he normally shares his paddock with a 11.2 welshie, and the other stallion, who is 14hh...and they both boss him around...even though Harley is 15.3 (and growing).


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

OH WOW!!!

Look at his markings! such a beautiful boy! 

Oh and he looks ferocious! lmao!


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

lol what a dope.It is lovely to see stallions like this as so many get bad press.He has obviously been brought up very well.A credit to you


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

he is gorgeous!!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

his gorgeous, i want him


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

I would feel pretty laid back living in a beautiful paddock in Spain!! 

He is beautiful, and love the pics. xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

what a great looking horse, he is gorgeous, and so chilled 

*Heidi*


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

He is gorgeous,I love leopard spots


----------

